# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Tornado - checkbox  error with  SQL

## TNN

Hello,
We use Tornado.dll Ver 4.6.11.10
Tornado gives an error when the checkbox is checked. 

Error:
Edit SQL = UPDATE Products SET Productname='Alice Mutton',discontinued=on WHERE (Productname='Alice Mutton')
--------------------------------
System.Data.OleDb.OleDbException: Incorrect syntax near the keyword 'on'.

Sample code:
<%@ Page Language="vb" Debug="true" %>

<script language="vb" runat="server">
Sub Page_Load(Source as Object, E as EventArgs)

Dim GD As New Tornado.Getdata()
Dim NWTest As New Tornado.Z()
   With NWTest
	.dbUnit = "627"
	.dbSkin = "12"
	.dbPageSize = "10"
	.dbDBType="SQL"
	.dbMode = "type=Grid|sysindex=true|classic=true"
	.dbDSN="localhost;Northwind;xxx;xxx"
	.dbSQL="Select Productname, discontinued from Products order by Productname"  
	.dbBoolText="DropTrue=1|DropFalse=0"
	.dbSortFlds = "Productname"
	.dbNavigationItem = "gridupdate,cancel,prev,next"
	.dbGridDisplayFlds = "Productname,discontinued"
	.dbEditUpdateFlds = "fi=Productname|tag=size=40|ty=text,fi=discontinue  d|ty=checkbox"
	.dbBookMark = "Products;0"
      .ASPdbNET()
   End With
End Sub
</script>

Thank you
Thomas

----------


## Frank

Grid Edit Boolean did not use booldrop values. Problem confirmed and fixed. Send me you ID file and I'll give you the patched DLL.


Frank

----------

